# Dip pens. Peeping for fountain pens, kitless



## DMANTHEROCK (Oct 18, 2016)

It's been awhile since I've posted anything. Y'all have been awesome though.
I'm getting ready to take the step into making kitless fountain pens.
As kind of a tester and, just because I can't contain myself, I made a couple of dip pens with threaded caps.
I have some cheap parts on the way to make fountain pens as we speak. After I make them and get my style set aside, I'm going to order the good stuff and see where that goes.

I haven't been much of a pen turner lately as I've been making rings instead. If anyone is interested in my other work follow me on Instagram @smith_crafters, or check out my website smithcrafters.com

Anyway, here is the last couple dip pens I made.  Enjoy

https://goo.gl/photos/KnDb1LeaoWFeYp9f8
https://goo.gl/photos/kLXFiQNDEV55zrZF8
https://goo.gl/photos/vV8R12BtNfiJCZmG7

https://goo.gl/photos/RT3vor8R6tch9tW99
https://goo.gl/photos/rFSNSGGw6aJKk31M8

They were both made from alumilite. The white cap glows in the dark.
Let me k ow what you think.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Oct 18, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Oct 19, 2016)

Update:
Made a new one. Took one of my old kit pens that was missing some pieces I never got replaced. I took the gel ink cartridge from it and a spring. And I have a new (and my first entirely kitless) pen. 

https://goo.gl/photos/Pxyd1LuoFdRusW54A
https://goo.gl/photos/AyikL1Ao7ZSdHMua7


----------

